# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Tryin to understand esters

## ironbanger

hey bro's..a new comer at this..trying to get up on my research t ounderstand all of these diff compounds..ive been reading alot of long estered compounds or short estered n the reason y there r sum cycles tht r better to be stacked with short esters or long esters...will somebody please just breakdown the meaning to me in simple terms?

----------


## SVTmuscle

How old are you? Your typing makes you appear to be 16 years old. 

People use long esters for longer cycles such as Test E or Cyp for 12-15 weeks, and shorter esters such as Test prop or suspension (no ester) for shorter cycles 6-8 weeks, or to kickstart a longer cycle.

----------


## ironbanger

Do the shorter esters possibly give bigger gains? Or is the length of the ester only used to determine what the proper length of the cycle should be?

----------


## MuscleScience

Esters at there most basic explanation are chemical bonds added to a compound that causes the compound to circulate longer in the body. Since the body only has a few enzymes to break specific bonds. The "longer" the ester (meaning more bonds) the harder it is for the body to break down the compound to an inactive form.

----------


## SVTmuscle

Shorter esters are also pinned every day or every other day. 

Longer esters can be once, or twice a week. 

Shorter esters give better gains in the SHORT term, not necessarily longer term though. You will feel Test Prop, Tren Ace, etc earlier than Test E or Tren E

----------


## one8nine

testosterone propionate vs. testosterone enanthate
*test prop-*
injected daily
peaks in 4-6 days
pct starts 2 days later
minimal bloat
more potent than test e mg for mg due to ester weight
recommended dosage- 50mg ed (350mg wk)
*test enan-*
injected 2x week
peaks in 4-6 weeks
pct starts 2 weeks later
noticeable bloat
less potent than test p mg for mg due to ester weight
recommended dosage- 250mg 2x week (500mg wk)

Ester  Fatty tissue attached to a hormone, which controls the release of the hormone into the blood. The first word in the chemical name is the hormone, and the second word is the ester attached to the hormone; for example in Testosterone Enanthate the hormone is Testosterone  and the ester is Enanthate . The only difference between Testosterone Enanthate, Testosterone Decanoate and Testosterone Propionate is the rate of release of the hormone into the blood stream. 

Short ester  breaks down more quickly, requires EOD or ED injections. Examples are acetate and propionate 

Long ester  allows for a slower break down, therefore 2XW injections. Examples are Enanthate and Decanoate.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=352741

----------


## one8nine

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=309685

----------


## MuscleScience

> testosterone propionate vs. testosterone enanthate
> *test prop-*
> injected daily
> peaks in 4-6 days
> pct starts 2 days later
> minimal bloat
> more potent than test e mg for mg due to ester weight
> recommended dosage- 50mg ed (350mg wk)
> *test enan-*
> ...



esters are not fatty tissue, they are the modification of an inorganic or organic acid of its hydroxyl group to a alkyl group.....just wanted to point it out because it is an important difference in understanding the compounds.

----------


## ironbanger

so if i was to do a prop+enanthate cycle...i wuld see results fast due to the short term ester of the prop BUT i wuld still see better gains later on due to the enanthate ester..is tht cycle even normal?

----------


## one8nine

> so if i was to do a prop+enanthate cycle...i wuld see results fast due to the short term ester of the prop BUT i wuld still see better gains later on due to the enanthate ester..is tht cycle even normal?


why would you even bother with enan if your prop already peaks 3-5 weeks before that?
prop is 100x better but some people are sissies for needles so need long esters

injection frequency
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355493

----------


## ironbanger

thats why i was asking..wat would be a good cycle tht involves prop?

----------


## one8nine

> thats why i was asking..wat would be a good cycle tht involves prop?


you gotta read that man but i already told you the average daily dose

Test Beginner Cycle Guide
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355742

phate's starter pack
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=355504

kale's starter pack
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=331179

my (one8nine's) starter pack
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=352741

steroid profiles
http://www.steroid.com/drugprof.php
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/catsteroids.htm

estrogen/progesterone side effect control on cycle
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354229

my pct
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4111013

----------


## kynetguy

> thats why i was asking..wat would be a good cycle tht involves prop?


SInce this will be your first cycle, test pop at 50mg ed, followed by PCT 3 days after your last injection.

----------


## Drake Hotel

> Esters at there most basic explanation are chemical bonds added to a compound that causes the compound to circulate longer in the body. Since the body only has a few enzymes to break specific bonds. The "longer" the ester (meaning more bonds) the harder it is for the body to break down the compound to an inactive form.


No, this is incorrect at any level, a chemical bond is simply something else. Examples include hydrogen bonds or van der Waals bonds. Esters are not a form of chemical bonds, and it's not the amount of various chemical bonds in the AAS ester that contribute to ester half-life and such. Well yeah, to some degree of course, but I don't think the relative electric charge of all the atoms in a single AAS ester molecule or a blend of such was your point. It's more like what you wrote further down, although still not entirely exact:




> esters are not fatty tissue, they are the modification of an inorganic or organic acid of its hydroxyl group to a alkyl group.....just wanted to point it out because it is an important difference in understanding the compounds.


An ester is an acid in which at least one hydroxyl group is replaced by an alkoxy group, not an alkyl group. In the case of testosterone and for example propionic acid, the hydroxyl group of both chemicals react yielding testosterone ester and water.

Just a side note  :Wink:

----------


## keithdolby

Does all the oil injected in the body go and stay in the brain? I was reading in an anatomy and physiology book that fats easily cross the blood brain barrier, and since oil is fat how is this safe to inject over a long period of time. I know the brain iws mostly fat but still ounces of oil going into the brain over a long period of time can not be real good. Can someone explain this furthur. Thanks

----------

